# Some positive thoughts for social anxiety!



## ghostbutterflies (Mar 21, 2007)

Please use them. I didn't write this.



> "Being Myself"
> 
> I am just as important as anyone else is.
> 
> ...





> "Staying Positive"
> 
> I am healthy and happy.
> 
> ...





> "The Joys of Beating Myself Up"
> 
> &#8230;I get to feel depressed, anxious, and worthless all at the same time. Wow! THREE emotions for the price of one! Very economical...
> 
> ...





> "Opinions, Opinions"
> 
> As I couldn't sleep again last night
> My mind awoke in a terrible fright
> ...





> "My Garden"
> 
> Deep inside of me there is a garden, full of many seeds. Three very special seeds have names.
> 
> ...





> "Past and Present"
> 
> In the past, when I was asked to introduce myself in a group setting, I'd freeze up and could barely speak.
> 
> ...


I hope this is of some use. Use them when you have to face social situations or whenever, to get it into your brain.


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

Lots and lots of good quotes. I really really like them. I'll definitely used them. I should print them out. Thanks, Aranhil!


----------

